# Stuck Carriage



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post here. I have a Singer knitting machine with the add-on ribber that I bought at the thrift store. I only paid $19.99 for both so I got quite a deal. 

I am looking forward to getting it working but the carriage is completely stuck. It won't move in any direction. I think I'm going to have to disassemble it somewhat to figure out what is going on. Are there service manuals available? I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

JasonV said:


> Hello, this is my first post here. I have a Singer knitting machine with the add-on ribber that I bought at the thrift store. I only paid $19.99 for both so I got quite a deal.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting it working but the carriage is completely stuck. It won't move in any direction. I think I'm going to have to disassemble it somewhat to figure out what is going on. Are there service manuals available? I'd appreciate any advice.


it's made to remove....just look for either a small sliding squarish button on the body of the carriage and slide it, the top of the carriage will just pop open and you can slide it away from the problem....OR....it will have 2 white plastic screw handles sticking up from the base that you unscrew. When loosened enough, the front metal part of the carriage will just pull away easily and again, you can slide it away from the problem.

nonak had another thought....please read downward to her hint before trying anything.... I just hadn't considered 'where' it was stuck....


----------



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response. I'll take another look at it and see if I can get it removed.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Look on line for service manuals.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

is it stuck on one end? When i bought mine - i realized there was a "lock" of sorts that was holding the carriage in place - it's a brass bracket. once i got that off - i was able to move the carriage - slide it off the end of the machine and clean it up.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

nonak said:


> is it stuck on one end? When i bought mine - i realized there was a "lock" of sorts that was holding the carriage in place - it's a brass bracket. once i got that off - i was able to move the carriage - slide it off the end of the machine and clean it up.


So glad you thought of that.... I didn't even consider it.... I had it in my head that it was 'stuck' in the middle...not at the end. I hope he reads down to your comment before he tries my hints.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

He will also need to change the sponge bar before trying to use the carriage on the machine. He may also find a service manual at "machineknittingetc.com".


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

JasonV said:


> Hello, this is my first post here. I have a Singer knitting machine with the add-on ribber that I bought at the thrift store. I only paid $19.99 for both so I got quite a deal.
> I am looking forward to getting it working but the carriage is completely stuck. It won't move in any direction. I think I'm going to have to disassemble it somewhat to figure out what is going on. Are there service manuals available? I'd appreciate any advice.


Jason.....Can you first tell me what model machine this is(it should be on the carriage)?.... Can you take a picture head-on from the front of the bed and carriage....

If the above posted solutions have not worked...then continue to read...
I too got a great deal on a Singer 360 with ribber....The carriage was stuck firmly in the middle of the needle bed...
Two major problems that occured when this machine was stored away(for years) were that the 'needle retaining bar' (sponge bar) had deteriorated and was no longer holding the needles down.....and that the 'pattern drums' that are located on the left and right backside of the carriage could not rotate due to old oil/grease that solidified like a brick....
The drums were my major problem....but I didn't know this for sure until I finally had gotten the carriage off the bed...

First I'd suggest trying to inspect under the front of the carriage to see if any needles are crossing over each other.... if so ...take a tool and uncross them....
Push all the needles that you can all the way back on the bed to non-working position...
Use a knitting machine oil and oil the rails that the carriage glides on....
Take a hair dryer and heat up those pattern drums....which you will probably have to do from the side angles...This will help soften up the old grease/oil....
Pick the shortest distance that your carriage will have to travel to get it off the bed.......Take a straight edge(ruler) and place it over the needles at the front leading edge of the direction your carriage will be traveling in...
You are going to hold those needles down as you go...and do a slow and steady drag with the carriage at the same time... Do not rock the carriage back and forth....just keep sliding and pressing those needles down and advancing the carriage forward....until it's off the bed....

Let me know if this has worked for you...then can direct you to sites for new sponge bar and how to deep clean your carriage...
Good luck!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

JasonV said:


> ...the carriage is completely stuck. It won't move in any direction. I think I'm going to have to disassemble it somewhat to figure out what is going on. Are there service manuals available? I'd appreciate any advice.


You can download manuals from this site. There are some service manuals, might be one for your model: http://machineknittingetc.com/silver-reed/service-and-parts-manuals.html

Look on YouTube for The Answer Lady. Her husband, Jack, has posted a lot of videos on cleaning, disassembling and repairing knitting machines. https://www.youtube.com/user/theanswerladyknits/videos

You can also contact Jack with specific questions. http://www.theanswerlady.com/askjack.html He might have some repair parts.

For a new sponge bar (needle retaining bar in the manual), contact Charlene Shafer at The KnitKnack Shop in Peru, IN. They have books, yarn and supplies helpful when machine knitting. http://www.knitknackshop.com Harold Shafer can also answer questions about repairing machines, or even repair it for you.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jason, after you get your carriage "unstuck", watch videos by Susan Ranner. She uses knitting machines similar to yours, even though they have a different name. You can find the list of Susan's videos on her blog: https://myknittingmachinesandme.wordpress.com/


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Tallie9 said:


> Jason.....Can you first tell me what model machine this is(it should be on the carriage)?.... Can you take a picture head-on from the front of the bed and carriage....
> 
> If the above posted solutions have not worked...then continue to read...
> I too got a great deal on a Singer 360 with ribber....The carriage was stuck firmly in the middle of the needle bed...
> ...


Great advice. I was thinking the same about the drums, because I picked up a machine with the same problem, except I was able to move the carriage slowly. A hairdryer and cleanup and re-oil and new sponge bar made it sing like new!


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

JasonV said:


> Hello, this is my first post here. I have a Singer knitting machine with the add-on ribber that I bought at the thrift store. I only paid $19.99 for both so I got quite a deal.


Wow! And with a ribber! You got a deal!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to KP, Jason. I'm hoping that the above suggestions will work for you and am looking forward to reading another post in this topic from you saying that you were able to get your carriage problem fixed.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

GinB said:


> Welcome to KP, Jason. I'm hoping that the above suggestions will work for you and am looking forward to reading another post in this topic from you saying that you were able to get your carriage problem fixed.


Indeed! Welcome to KP. Lots of good information here. I learn new stuff everyday! Hope you will, too.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

nonak said:


> is it stuck on one end? When i bought mine - i realized there was a "lock" of sorts that was holding the carriage in place - it's a brass bracket. once i got that off - i was able to move the carriage - slide it off the end of the machine and clean it up.


Those carriage locks were meant to be used to secure the carriage from sliding around the bed when in transit. They are usually machine specific and worth marking it with model # and Brand.

Many machines had incurred damage due to this locking item not being in place when shipping.


----------



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

verwin said:


> Wow! And with a ribber! You got a deal!


Hello, yes from my understanding buying this new would be over $1000.


----------



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

Tallie9 said:


> Jason.....Can you first tell me what model machine this is(it should be on the carriage)?.... Can you take a picture head-on from the front of the bed and carriage....
> 
> If the above posted solutions have not worked...then continue to read...
> I too got a great deal on a Singer 360 with ribber....The carriage was stuck firmly in the middle of the needle bed...
> ...


Hello, it is a Singer MOD. 155 made in Japan I believe. I did manage to locate a PDF of a user manual for an identical machine.

The carriage is stuck on the right of the machine with about eight needles to go on the right. There is a switch which when I push it to the right the top of the carriage pops up. There is maybe an 1/8" of play if that when I try to move it otherwise it is very firmly stuck. It almost seems like it is stuck mechanically as if something is jammed. I'll take some pictures later and post them.

Thanks for all of the responses from everyone, I didn't know I would get so much help.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Take a picture - maybe we'll see something that can help.


----------



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

Maryknits513 said:


> You can download manuals from this site. There are some service manuals, might be one for your model: http://machineknittingetc.com/silver-reed/service-and-parts-manuals.html
> 
> Look on YouTube for The Answer Lady. Her husband, Jack, has posted a lot of videos on cleaning, disassembling and repairing knitting machines. https://www.youtube.com/user/theanswerladyknits/videos
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I think I might have found the service manual on that site.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

JasonV said:


> Hello, it is a Singer MOD. 155 made in Japan I believe. I did manage to locate a PDF of a user manual for an identical machine.
> 
> The carriage is stuck on the right of the machine with about eight needles to go on the right. There is a switch which when I push it to the right the top of the carriage pops up. There is maybe an 1/8" of play if that when I try to move it otherwise it is very firmly stuck. It almost seems like it is stuck mechanically as if something is jammed. I'll take some pictures later and post them.
> 
> Thanks for all of the responses from everyone, I didn't know I would get so much help.


Check the carriage lock. If, I recall the SK155 has it on the right hand side of the machine. Undo the screw and it should separate.
The carriage lock is to secure the carriage from getting damaged from moving in transit.
Mary Anne


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a singer standard gauge machine and ribber too. A suggestion--after you select the needles on the main bed and onthe ribber, slide the main bed carriage back and forth to make sure that's working smoothly and then the ribber carriage--before you hitch the two of them together.

I have also found that when I seat the ribber attachment onto the main bed carriage, if I screw it down in exactly the position it looks like it should be screwed down, I get the same mess-up you're describing. I have to back it off a little--a little more than 1/8" so it's actually not screwing quite properly into the holes, it works just fine. Takes a little experimenting--just don't force anything. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Macon said:


> Check the carriage lock. If, I recall the SK155 has it on the right hand side of the machine. Undo the screw and it should separate.
> The carriage lock is to secure the carriage from getting damaged from moving in transit.
> Mary Anne


When the carriage lock is on my SK 155 there are no needles showing to the right of it, so perhaps his carriage is not locked. 
I think the patterning drums are frozen with old oil and he should try warming (not heating) them slowly with a hair dryer, from the rear of the machine.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Azzara said:


> When the carriage lock is on my SK 155 there are no needles showing to the right of it, so perhaps his carriage is not locked.
> I think the patterning drums are frozen with old oil and he should try warming (not heating) them slowly with a hair dryer, from the rear of the machine.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Azzara said:


> When the carriage lock is on my SK 155 there are no needles showing to the right of it, so perhaps his carriage is not locked.
> I think the patterning drums are frozen with old oil and he should try warming (not heating) them slowly with a hair dryer, from the rear of the machine.


I misunderstood. I thought she meant the carriage was sitting OVER the 8 needles on the right.

It everything is stuck, what has happened to that machine? How has it been stored?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Macon said:


> I misunderstood. I thought she meant the carriage was sitting OVER the 8 needles on the right.
> 
> It everything is stuck, what has happened to that machine? How has it been stored?


If they are not used/cleaned frequently, the grease on the drums solidifies and they won't move


----------



## JasonV (May 22, 2016)

nonak said:


> Take a picture - maybe we'll see something that can help.


I don't know if any of these pictures will help. The first shows the position where it is stuck. I'm pretty strong and it is *really* stuck. I don't want to force it too much though and break something. It's hard to see inside or underneath the carriage. If it is possible that it is gummed up is it OK to use PB Blaster on it to clean it?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

As I said in an earlier reply.....and after looking at your pics....the pattern drums are most likely frozen.....In order to get better access to those drums you are going to have to remove the carriage lid.....Close the lid....remove the screws that are on the lower outsides of the handle.....Turn the dial counter-clockwise as far as it will go and lift it up and off.....to the left and right of the dial cam there is a screw....unscrew those 2 screws....
In the attached video(at approximately the 9 minute mark) it gives you these steps and the remaining steps to remove the lid....




After inspecting the drums for yarn and debris.....You can use a spray cleaner(I use Hoppe's Elite Gun Cleaner that I found at Walmart).....Spray those drums profusely and let it sit for an hour or so(you may have to repeat)....Put the carriage back together.....and again do a steady drag to remove it from the bed....
Once you get the carriage off the bed...you will follow that same video to do a deep cleaning...


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I see where you have needles coming out. See if you can pull them all the way forward. You may then be able to move the carriage. It looks as if the needles are not all the way back to "A" position (permanent non-working position. If you can pull them forward to "D" position it may release the carriage. Needle butts may be stuck under the carriage causing it to stick.


----------



## danish knitter (Oct 15, 2017)

I just got a used knitting machine empisal knitmaster 360. The carriage is Stuck... I have removed the carriage lock but i still can't move the carriage more than 1-2mm in both directions and it makes no difference if i flip the carriage open og not


----------



## danish knitter (Oct 15, 2017)

I just got a used knitting machine empisal knitmaster 360. The carriage is Stuck... I have removed the carriage lock but i still can't move the carriage more than 1-2mm in both directions and it makes no difference if i flip the carriage open og not


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I would raise the cover and use a blow dryer to slowly warm the carriage from the front and then also at the back rail as well. I suspect the carriage is stuck, almost glued to the needlebed and rail with old oil. Warm it well and keep trying to nudge it to move.
I would keep the cover raised while nudging it because if the sponge bar is badly deteriorated the needles could also be glue in place by the old sponge. A raised lid means the needles don't have to move.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

It is aso quite possible that the drums on the carriage are frozen with old lubricant as well. Whether you are patterning or not, the drums turn as the carriage moves, and if they are frozen, the carriage sticks.


----------

